# Fonctionnalités AppleTV1



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour
le casse-pieds est de retour 

j'aurais encore 2 questions sur l'ATV1 . 

1° outre l'usage multimédia "normal" peut on utiliser l'aTV1 comme DD support de sauvegarde pour Time Capsule et/ou pour de la sauvegarde wifi de documents (word) (en partitionnant ATV1 en 3 par exemple) bref* le DD de l'ATV1 peut il servir de DD normal pour des documents et / ou pour Time Machine ?
*

2°  Peut on balancer tous ses fichiers multi sur le DD de l'ATV1 pour "soulager" celui de mon mac book pro (160 Go dd) tout en permettant de lire les fichiers multi depuis l'ATV1 ?  bref *commander l'aTV1 depuis un ordi mac ?*

Merci bien


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2010)

1) sur atv1 non hackée à priori non sur hackée, tu peux toujours via ssh (terminal ou via un soft comme fugu) transférer des fichiers dans frontrow/Documents/ après automatiser un backup d'une time capsule euh... script shell

2) si tu veux dire lire depuis un mac des fichiers multimédia stockés sur une ATV1 hackée, à priori oui, plus facile si le serveur afp est activé sur l'atv (un peu complexe vu qu'il faut récupérer la version 1.0 de l'OS.dmg pour pouvoir faire l'installation depuis Nitotv) sinon faire un montage automatique via smb du dd de l'atv1 sur son mac (cf smb, osx, montage à l'ouverture de session...)

bonnes recherches


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci mille fois 

Donc pour résumer si on prend du Apple faut devenir un pirate sinon on ne peut rien faire, incroyable  . Les ordis apple sont très bien, je ne pourrais plus repasser sur pc maintenant que j'ai un imac et un mbp mais pour le reste je commence à m'interroger sérieusement.


----------



## exo07 (21 Septembre 2010)

Bon, d'un autre côté, il ne faut pas être un grand pirate as de l'informatique pour hacker une ATV1.

Il y a un un logiciel (payant certes) pour les nuls comme moi :rose:, c'est ATV Flash. Tu copies sur une clef usb, tu colle ta clef usb au cul de l'atv, tu la rallumes et c'est fait.....tu peux tout lire (fichier ISO, Divix etc.....)

Et après, quelques lectures sur le web, tu colles un DDexterne avec tes vidéos (pour moi des rips de Dvd) tu installe xbmc pour la lecture de ces films et pour la musique et les photos tu synchornises une fois depuis tes biblio itunes et iphoto.(une seule biblio à jour celle de mon imac donc)

Après la bête est autonome. et c'est bien bien moins cher qu'un macmini.

Pour le coup du serveur, via ssh tu as accès directement à ton DDexterne (via fugu ou cyberduck) pour y copier de nouveaux fichier vidéos par exemple.

Bref, moi, j'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

OK je la prends, carpe diem ras le bol de regarder les podcasts et les VOD sur mon mac ou meme sur mon iphone


----------



## filgood13 (23 Septembre 2010)

exo07 a dit:


> Bon, d'un autre côté, il ne faut pas être un grand pirate as de l'informatique pour hacker une ATV1.
> 
> Il y a un un logiciel (payant certes) pour les nuls comme moi :rose:, c'est ATV Flash. Tu copies sur une clef usb, tu colle ta clef usb au cul de l'atv, tu la rallumes et c'est fait.....tu peux tout lire (fichier ISO, Divix etc.....)
> 
> ...



Salut je profite de ce topic pour un peu d'aide 

J'ai flashé mon AppleTV que je viens de recevoir avec Atvusbcreator, j'ai réussi à mettre Boxee mais ne j'arrive pas à mettre mes films sur le DD interne de l'AppleTV via FUGU 

Sur plusieurs tuto que j'ai trouvé datant de 08/09, ils disent qu'il suffit juste d'inseré via FUGU les films dans le dossier Movie de l'Apple TV.
Hors quand j'ouvre fugu et que je me connecte, j'ai les dossiers suivant:
-Applications
-Documents
-Downloads
-Updates

Et dans les sous dossiers je ne trouve pas de dossiers musics ou movies...

D'ailleurs dans Boxee sur l'AppleTV, j'arrive pas a me connecté a mon iMac pour pouvoir lire en streaming mes contenues...

Merci d'avance a ceux qui pourront m'aidé


----------

